# Rice Creek-Calhoun County



## DanInMI (Jun 9, 2006)

Anyone been on Rice Creek yet this year? 

I am formerly from up north...I didn't think there were any Brown Trout down here! 

I would appreciate any tips on Rice Creek. 

(like what kind of selection I should carry in my flybox.)

Thanks,
dan


----------



## DanInMI (Jun 9, 2006)

the reason I ask is I saw on the DNR website that they have planted more than 70,000 browns in a two mile stretch between albion and marshall over the past ten years. 

I am not expecting it to be the holy water.



Dan


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

The fish are there you just need to work for them. My best from it was 18 1/2". Spin fishing.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I've never fished Rice, But do spend some time on other marginal Southern streams.

Most of the trout are not real picky, BHPT's, BHHE's, Princes or any other generic nymphs. Small streamers, Wooley's, Micky Finns etc. all will produce.

Don't expect much surface action, but it wouldn't hurt to have some EHC's, Adams, maybe even a garish attractor or two if the mood suits you. 

Pick your favorites and cover the best water, you won't find many trout in marginal spots, if you don't spook them and present the fly appropriatly they will ussually give you a shot before the Chubs drive you on to the next spot. I generally rest a good spot if I catch a fish and go back to it later, but most good lies only hold 1 or 2 fish.

Good luck! Have fun!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

We don't mention the smaller streams in the state due to their size and obvious problems with getting too much pressure.


----------

